# 3 Saddams beats a pair of Qusay



## RyuShiKan (Apr 21, 2003)

Here is a link to some great new playing cards.

http://www.greatusaflags.com/product_info.php?products_id=96&aff_id=17&aff_sub_id=670


----------



## arnisador (Apr 21, 2003)

They didn't even make Saddam the Joker!


----------



## RyuShiKan (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *They didn't even make Saddam the Joker! *




True.....but since he promised us "The Mother of All Wars":rofl: :rofl: and wussed out I think they can use him for the "Old Maid".


----------



## moromoro (Apr 25, 2003)

funny stuff


----------

